# Problème Mail et Yosemite



## masahiro24 (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis l'installation de OS X Yosemite, j'ai un problème avec Mail et mes comptes Gmail.
J'ai une fenêtre qui apparaît où il est écrit :  Google souhaite vérifier des éléments avant de configurer votre compte .
Cependant, je ne peux pas cliquer sur Terminer , j'ai rempli ce que je pouvais mais rien n'y fait et je n'ai donc pas accès à Mail, la fenêtre réapparait à chaque fois.

Je m'adresse donc à vous pour m'aider dans mon petit soucis.

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Alain55 (7 Décembre 2014)

Questions qui aideront peut-être les personnes voulant t'aider.

- Première utilisation de Mail sous Yosemite ?
- D'autre comptes d'email ont-ils été configurés ? avec succès ?
- Comment t'y es-tu pris(e) pour configurer ton compte gmail ? 
 Mail > Préférences
ou 
 Mail > Comptes

Désolé je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider plus, j'ai également un mega problème avec mes mails


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2014)

et à cela s'ajoute

*quelle install?
clean install?
 ou upgrade migration?
( propice à couac de ré-encodage d'anciens réglages anciens OS)

* quel type de compte?
imap ?pop?

tester sur une session NEUVE crée par et pour Yosemite
(en imap ce test n'a aucun impact)


----------



## barbicaja (8 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je me suis pris la tête avec mail et gmail depuis que je suis passé à yosemite, j'ai essayé tous les reglages possible , et j'ai du en oublier... en attendant une version plus stable de yosemite  je suis passé à thunderbrid.
@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h31 ----------




barbicaja a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me suis pris la tête avec mail et gmail depuis que je suis passé à yosemite, j'ai essayé tous les reglages possible , et j'ai du en oublier... en attendant une version plus stable de yosemite  je suis passé à thunderbrid.
> @+[/QUOT
> 
> je reviens...thunderbird.


----------



## Alain55 (8 Décembre 2014)

En passant Existerait-il un récapitulatif de configuration des différents comptes de Mails selon leur domiciliation (et par OS) Neuf, sfr, orange et tous les autres pop/imap/ports à ouvrir Pas d'infos exhaustives et à jour sur le Net


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2014)

Alain55 a dit:


> En passant Existerait-il un récapitulatif de configuration des différents comptes de Mails selon leur domiciliation (et par OS) Neuf, sfr, orange et tous les autres pop/imap/ports à ouvrir Pas d'infos exhaustives et à jour sur le Net


oui y en a même  plusieurs !
une simple recherche du genre_ smtp orange sfr free_ t'en donne


----------



## masahiro24 (8 Décembre 2014)

Oui désolé d'avoir été un peu vague:

Alors, j'ai 2 comptes de configurés, les 2 Gmails et les 2 ont le même soucis.
J'ai recrée les 2 en passant par comptes, même résultat.
Les 2 sont en imap.

J'ai installé Yosemite par l'App Store, donc je pense que c'est une migration.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2014)

masahiro24 a dit:


> Oui désolé d'avoir été un peu vague:
> 
> Alors, j'ai 2 comptes de configurés, les 2 Gmails et les 2 ont le même soucis.
> J'ai recrée les 2 en passant par &#8220;comptes&#8220;, même résultat.
> ...


yosemite ne se prend  QUE par l'app store 
 qu'on installe de suite sur le mac ,  ou sur disque externe  ou qu'on mette   l'installateur sur clef bootable
par contre on peut faire plusieurs types d'install ( clean install   on ne reprend RIEN des reglages  précedents , ou upgrade migration avec reprise des utilisateurs données et réencodages de reglages et.....couacs)
dizaines de sujets sur les couacs de  Mail en upgrade migeration yosemite

d'ailleurs tu comprendras très vite
en créant un utilisateur test par et pour yosemite
et y configurer un ou 2 imap
à 99% ca baigne et signifie que ton Mail session usuelle est bancal ( reglages mal réencodés par exemple)


----------



## masahiro24 (8 Décembre 2014)

Ok, je vois. J'ai fait une migration alors.

Je vais me créer un utilisateur test et voir ce que ça donne.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## CamilleSR (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de relancer le sujet car j'ai exactement le même souci.
Google me signale par mail qu'une tentative de connexion a été bloquée (ce qui est bidon car l'IP que Google me donne est en fait la mienne...). Puis une fenêtre s'ouvre me demandant de vérifier les paramètre de mon compte, et impossible de cliquer sur terminer. ce qui fait que la fenêtre réapparait sans cesse, impossible d'utiliser mail en gros...
Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait trouvé une solution ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Janvier 2015)

CamilleSR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me permets de relancer le sujet car j'ai exactement le même souci.
> Google me signale par mail qu'une tentative de connexion a été bloquée (ce qui est bidon car l'IP que Google me donne est en fait la mienne...). Puis une fenêtre s'ouvre me demandant de vérifier les paramètre de mon compte, et impossible de cliquer sur terminer. ce qui fait que la fenêtre réapparait sans cesse, impossible d'utiliser mail en gros...
> Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait trouvé une solution ?
> Merci d'avance


Bienvenue au club jai exactement le même problème


----------



## CamilleSR (6 Janvier 2015)

Toujours pas de solution ?..


----------



## DamLam (1 Février 2015)

J'ai eu ce même problème ce matin et j'ai réussis à le résoudre assez facilement.

En fait, il faut enlever le dossier contenant les mail de l'adresse qui pose problème.

Pour y accéder, il faut faire apparaitre les dossiers et fichiers cachés. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la manip, il faut ouvrir l'appli terminal et rentrer cette ligne :
*defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 1*
Pour que cela prenne effet, il faut fermer puis réouvrir le finder

Et si ensuite vous ne voulez plus voir les dossiers cachés, c'est cette ligne là : *defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 0
*
Ensuite, le dossier se trouve dans : Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/le nom de votre mac/Bibliothèque/Mail/V2 et il s'agit du dossier qui commence normalement par "imap" et qui contient votre adresse mail.

Une fois ce dossier repéré, vous le déplacez (sur le bureau par exemple) puis vous lancez mail. Il va vous recréer le meme dossier que vous venez de déplacer normalement.
Ensuite vous fermez mail, puis vous remettez le dossier d'origine en écrasant celui qui s'est créé (cette manip n'est pas forcément indispensable, mais je me retrouvais avec 2 dossiers de taille différente, donc dans le doute j'ai préféré remettre celui d'origine)

Je ne dis pas que c'est LA solution, que cela fonctionnera forcément, mais en tout cas chez moi je n'ai plus le problème.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2015)

en passant on peut s'eviter la manip Terminal

car il y a une procédure simple pour afficher la biblio utilisateur !
(et c'est dans l'aide mac)
menu Finder /Aller à  en appuyant sur ALT
la biblio est alors listée
ensuite on peut aussi la glisser dans la barre laterale finder pour un accès permanent sans manip terminal


----------

